

Panda3d full featured open source python 3d engine - 1.5.0 released - treeform
http://panda3d.org/

======
treeform
I am using this for my game <http://aff2aw.com> there is plant of commercial
games that use it too: <http://play.toontown.com/webHome.php>
<http://apps.pirates.go.com/pirates/v3/welcome> <http://code3d.com/>
<http://www.msapoliceline.com/thermal_enforcer.html>
<http://aff133.games.is/product/product=795>

------
wagnerius
good work ! the engine is getting better and better...

